# Sunrise In The Land Of The Rising Sun.



## Bifurcator (Jun 22, 2008)

Taken from a moving car - doing about 120k/m down the freeway. 









120 Kilometer Sunrise​



- Enjoy!
Crits and comments always welcome!


----------



## ToddB (Jun 22, 2008)

That is a cool photo.  I like it!  :thumbsup:


----------



## tirediron (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow, those were quick responses...  Thanks guys!  Appreciated!


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 22, 2008)

Thank you!
I *am* enjoying the sight of this!
Who did the driving??? :raisedbrow:


----------



## kundalini (Jun 22, 2008)

Great shot, great color.


**reminder to self: must get to Japan**


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 22, 2008)

LaFoto:
Thanks! A girlfriend of mine for the past 30 years was driving. (girlfriend here generally means just friend). Although I guess I could shoot and drive on the freeway... Never tried that I can remember. <scratches head> 

Kun-Man... if you ever do look me up!  Let's grab a beer together!  

There are little villages (or communities) like this scattered all over Japan although most of the country is still very much uninhabited.  The colors are real, I sharpened it up some and cropped out the freeway divider (bottom).  The uber-green clumps that speckle the ever-greens and hardwoods there are bamboo patches.  Much more beautiful than this photo portrays - for sure!  They're like fronds of lime which jet out from the mountain-sides.


----------



## RandyB (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice one! I always wanted my wife to drive while I take shots.


----------



## The Empress (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice shot, especially since you were shooting form a moving object lol


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 30, 2008)

RandyB said:


> Nice one! I always wanted my wife to drive while I take shots.



It's hard and even harder without Anti-Shake! I guess it depends how far away the subject is and how bright the day is tho.   Mine almost never turn out. I appreciate the comments, thanks!




The Empress said:


> Nice shot, especially since you were shooting form a moving object lol



Yu, exactly.  
Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Coldow91 (Jun 30, 2008)

The colors are great, and the clouds rising out of the valleys is really cool.


my only complaint is that is seems oversharpened but maybe that's just me


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 1, 2008)

Nope, you're right. I had my choice of slightly over-sharpening it or having incredibly flat looking forests. I did one level of sharpening on the entire frame and then a sharpen on just a selection of everything below the clouds. I guess my other option was to "color select" really narrow bands of the different green hues and make them shift them further apart in the green/yellow channel but I went for the lazy man's option and let it be over-sharpened a little. 

Good eye!

Thanks for the comments, much appreciated!


----------



## rjackjames (Jul 3, 2008)

Great work and stunning colors


----------



## poppy67 (Jul 3, 2008)

Cool shot from a moving car.. I love the colour of the sky!


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 3, 2008)

rjackjames said:


> Great work and stunning colors



Thanks! I appreciate that Mr. James.




poppy67 said:


> Cool shot from a moving car.. I love the colour of the sky!



Thank you! Yeah, it definitely classifies as a "lucky snap-shot". And I just love it when I can record and share something that looks and feels pretty much the same as the original expirience or sight.


----------



## [JR] (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, nice shot rolling a buck twenty down the highway.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 3, 2008)

Superb phraseology my good man, and an appreciated comment!

Thank you!


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Jul 5, 2008)

the colors are beautiful


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks McDuffie!  Greatly appreciated!


----------



## Early (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice!  A Kodachrome shot if I ever saw one.  Next time you gotta stop the frigging car.


----------



## underOATH2220 (Sep 14, 2008)

great shot bifur 

you always make me jealous of your location!!!


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 15, 2008)

Early said:


> Nice!  A Kodachrome shot if I ever saw one.  Next time you gotta stop the frigging car.



Hehehe... Yeah, the little Minolta A2 has some guts!  

Thanks for the compliment!




underOATH2220 said:


> great shot bifur
> 
> you always make me jealous of your location!!!



Thanks!

Yeah, I'm never going back! Ever!   But I gotta say where I grew up in Calif. there are some pretty awesome landscapes!


----------

